# New to shark fishing



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Im new to shark fishing. Im buying a Fin nor os9500 reel and a Daiwa beefstick 12 foot rod. Im going to get 80#braid and all I need is shark rigs. I bought one 14/o shark rig . I am trying to buy already made shark rigs. Does anyone have any for sale or know where I can buy some cheap. I watched some videos on making rigs yourself looked kinda difficult. Thanks


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

not trying to flame, but if you think tying a shark rig is difficult, what is your plan for when you actually CATCH the shark?opcorn:


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

dat's hilarious!!!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

but seriously, a couple of questions 1,are you casting off the beach,floating off a pier or yakin baits?2, size of fish normally in your area? 3,how much braid will the reel hold? 4,gear ratio on reel & drag strength?5,whats the rating on that beef stick(longer don't mean stronger)?believe it or not those pre made rigs are horrible,components rust to quickly,the cables fray and kink to easily and you can't adjust for fishing conditions .making your own rigs really is not to hard and much more satisfing to catch that big un with


----------



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

My question is also for how to land a shark. I want to learn everything I should know because last time fishing the keys I lost a lot of sharks. I"ll be fishing near the bridges down there.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

whoa there man lets get yer bait in the water before ya worry about doing dental work on a p'ed off fish.i'll be happy to answer any questions you got just ask.


----------



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

I would like to know the easiest way to make a shark rig, is a a double palomar knot ok for shark fishing.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

Hook - a sharks mouth is big and tough, need a big sharp hook

Leader - a shark has sharp teeth, need WIRE leader...you wont be tying wire into knots, you will need CRIMPS

Main Line - a big shark is strong, a skilled angler can land a large shark on light weight mono... I have landed a 3' bonnethead on 12# mono... 30-40# braid will do you just fine

Rod - a big shark is again strong and will run... need some backbone

Reel - a big shark is again strong and will run... need a good drag and large line capacity

as far as your 'shark rig' dont overthink it...its not rocket science and you can worry with making it pretty later...you just need it to function


----------



## akscuba (Jan 27, 2011)

Raymo said:


> Hook - a sharks mouth is big and tough, need a big sharp hook
> 
> Leader - a shark has sharp teeth, need WIRE leader...you wont be tying wire into knots, you will need CRIMPS
> 
> ...




to emphasize more on what he said... 

Shark fishing in NJ I used a 12 foot tica surf rod, rated 4-10 oz with a heavy action. They have alot of backbone and may be a bit of a broomstick but a daiwa beefstick is like a noodle, you wont be able to put it to the fish when they take off. I use 50 lb powerpro on a penn sargus 5000 or a shimano bait runner 6500. Also, tie a long shock leader to your powerpro of 50 lb mono. If a sharks tail slaps your powerpro it will snap it like a twig. Typically I used a 12/0 hook with piano wire as the leader, fishfinder slider with a 6 to 8 oz weight. Berkley also makes flexible wire leader that can be tied into knots without the use of crimps. You could even use 80 to 100 lb mono which is cheaper and easier to clip rather then risk getting bit trying to get a hook back.


----------



## quad69king (Feb 5, 2011)

The type of rod i use usually depends on where im fishing from...If im surf fishing, i will use a 10-12 ft rod ....If im yakin out baits or fishing from a pier or boat, I typically use a nice 7-8 ft rod with alot of backbone...Its alot of fun catching them on the surf rods but anything over 7-8 ft long will be a challenge to get in...My reels all hold alot of line ...I use #30 high seas grand slam braided line on all my reels and i will use much bigger shock leader (70-100)when im shark fishing.....My shark rigs vary depending on the size and type of shark im targeting...Smaller sharks like bonnetheads, i usually use weed-eater line as my leader wire...The bigger sharks, i use a much heavier wire leader...I usually use a 12/0-14/0 circle hook...I have a big net i use to bring up sharks on the piers i fish from but they will handle up to about a 7 ft shark...I also have a grappeling hook I use when they are bigger than that....If your fishing from the beach, u can either grab the tail or get someone to throw a rope on the tail and drag them in ...Just gotta watch out so u dont get bite!!!


----------



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------

